# Long Weekend coming up



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi peeps, i was just wonderin that there would be a long weekend coming our way soon....4-7th november coz of Eid Al Adha.

Is there anyone who would be interested in camping and exploring UAE, with its diverse offerings it sure is an ideal time to plan something in the outdoors.

Anyone can recommend a good plan? 

Also the more the merrier! So feel free to join in....

I have some places which seem quite interesting and worth exploring.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Is there anyone who would be interested in camping and exploring UAE, with its diverse offerings it sure is an ideal time to plan something in the outdoors.


Don't believe it will be quite cool enough for camping yet...

It is nicer when the weather is colder so you could cuddle next to a fire, and making some "smore" :tongue1:


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

How about treking!!

Sent from hell


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

How about treking!!

http://www.meetup.com/Trekkers-of-UAE-and-Oman/

Sent from hell


----------



## societedubai (Oct 17, 2011)

hi,

which interesting places are you thinking about ? maybe you will have a crowd of people there, having the same idea ....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Anyone can recommend a good plan?


Hey, Dubai New Kid  If you open it up to everyone to plan, nothing's going to come of it. Everyone wants to join the party but no one wants to plan it. So if you've got something in mind, I suggest you put up a thread and see who's keen.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

ccr said:


> Don't believe it will be quite cool enough for camping yet...
> 
> It is nicer when the weather is colder so you could cuddle next to a fire, and making some "smore" :tongue1:


Smooooooores...ummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I would like to go to Oman (if only couple of days). Since I work for the GVT they might give me the whole week Off and in this case I will go somewhere else. For those working for GVT, do they usually give the whole week off ? or is it by chance?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I would like to go to Oman (if only couple of days). Since I work for the GVT they might give me the whole week Off and in this case I will go somewhere else. For those working for GVT, do they usually give the whole week off ? or is it by chance?


It depends on when the actual holiday falls and that won't be announced until just before. It does tend to vary from year to year and quite possibly the mood of the person who makes the final decision. You never can tell around these parts.

That said, government employees seem to always get more time off than mere mortals.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It depends on when the actual holiday falls and that won't be announced until just before. It does tend to vary from year to year and quite possibly the mood of the person who makes the final decision. You never can tell around these parts.
> 
> That said, government employees seem to always get more time off than mere mortals.


True, the last holidays I got the entire week off. However, once we got the info air plane tickets were ALL sold out. Some people get the info before everyone and that sucks! LOL


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This Eid holiday is pretty fixed. It's x number of days from the last day of Ramadan. I believe it's supposed to start on 6th November.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

thats right..we are looking at 6th and 7th to be off for sure....
I am thinking of heading off to Oman...wadi madbah or hatta pools....

I would also like to camp on the beach for a nite and get some snorkelling done.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I am planning on heading down to Fujairah


----------

